# Hates everyone but me



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi from me and Kimchee earl:
Kimchee is fairly new and is my first bird. She loves me but will bite everyone else. I want her to be well behaved when people come to visit and not scare my friends by biting them. She isn't scared of them because she doesn't mind crawling all over them but as soon as they try to touch her she bites! Also I'm renting a house in Tahoe but it says no pets. So my dad is taking care of her. She likes my dad but also doesn't let him pet her. She has been coming to his house and playing with him for the past 5 months and likes him. What do I do?!?


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't speak for others with tiels but I have found that many tiels do not like hands very much and will open their beak to warn people to not reach towards them. Percy is my rescue boy and was apparently mistreated as a young bird - it has taken me four years to be able to reach towards him to stroke his head and even now he won't always allow it. (No one else can reach towards him without getting the open-beak warning.) Birds have their favorite flock members and sometimes the best you can hope for is that they tolerate others. Different people will have their own experiences/opinions though.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello to you and Kimchee! Unfortunately it sounds like your bird is like my Maxi -- loves me but doesn't want to be touched by anyone else! This seems to be natural for bonded birds, so I guess it's best to let people know that you bird doesn't like to be touched. I tell my family that they're part of Maxi's flock as she chirps when they come in/doesn't mind them being near her, she just doesn't want to be touched (which is fair enough really..)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's normal for most cockatiels. They tend to bond strongly to one person, and may even see you as their mate. It sounds like your 'tiel is off to a good start, though - all you can really do is make sure she is well socialized with as many different people as possible, to get her used to them. If she doesn't want to be touched, don't push it, just let her get comfortable at her own pace.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I guess I will tell my dad not to touch her. I have to say your cockatiels look SO cute! And Vicki tiel your honey looks really sweet and nice!


----------

